# A Class



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Well having taken the plunge I now have a European A Class motorhome and what a difference in quality to the various previous British C Class I have owned. 

The interior seating is much more substantial and comfortable to sit on with better fabrics and support and the double matress is high quality durable Tempur memory foam style and supportive.

Gone are the awful exterior mastic strips that are used to fill in the poor fitting gaps bewteen sections of bodywork This one fits flush all over and aluminium butts up close to same. The thickness of the bodywork is so much greater and no thin flexing slabs of GRP.

Even the diameter of things like the waste drain is wide and ease of draining to both that and water tank which hold copious amounts of fluid.

Gone are the rattles and creaks when driving as everything fits tightly and soundly in place and the huge view when driving from the huge cabin windscreen is superb.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I remember your dissatisfaction with the Autosleeper (Cotswold I think).
Hope this one lives up to your early optimism.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am just comparing what I have had over the last 5 years with what I have now in my first A Class. I would not want to run down any other manufacturer of C class vans British or European as I may have been unlucky in the past or too much of a perfectionist in what I expected for my money but as you say I will need time to assess the new A Class van over time in actual hard use and wear and tear.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your A class, hope you have many happy adventures in it.
Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

welcome to the club :roll: Do i surmise from the fact that you've posted this in the Pilote forum, that it is one of those? :lol: 

How about changing your profile to include the new motorhome details - not come across many n/a's :lol: :idea:


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

we are thinking of a Pilote A Class ourselves at the moment as we like the layouts. what model did you go for - there is such a choice and we have never had an A class ourselves until now....

Glenn


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Since we changed our Chieftain for a Elegance I would never go back to a C Class. 

Dill


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Glenn I have a Pilote Reference 640LR A Class to which I have added a large number of useful options. It has a 5 year full body warranty and the layout is similar to A Class Rapido 9048 except that kitchen is on near side making the interior space larger. One pull down double bed and two made up in dinette. The seats are very supportive and the front two like armchairs leather edging with full controls for adjustments.




site admin note - multiple duplicates removed!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Duds, can we take it you are pleased with your van? :wink:


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Am I mistaken or does Duds have a Pilote


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I will report further on satisfaction after a few months ownership and use. I do notice that the Euro 5 engine seems more fuel efficient than former Euro 4. Has anyone else found that to be the case? With the strength of sterling now against euro the new European vans are more affordable on price and the likes of manufacturers such as Pilote have made A class ownership more reachable and more pleasurable for us Brits.


----------

